# Anyone like to share their pricing guide for embroider?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd like to see if i'm on par with other people.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Honestly you can not base your prices off of what other shops are doing because your not taking into consideration your equipment capacity or your overhead costs. 

The other shop could have larger machines or worse yet they could not be profitable themselves and you would be setting yourself up to follow in their footsteps.

You need to base your prices off your overhead and the production capacity that you have.

For example 
I am a small shop with 4 multi head machines and 3 singles and I took that into consideration when we developed our prices. Smaller jobs on the single heads pay more per 1000 stitches than larger jobs that we run on the multi head machines. This would be typical. 

In our shop we go down as low as 45 cents per 1000 stitches for larger jobs, However there are shops not that far from me that are much larger than us and they go all the way down to 25 cents per 1000 stitches for big projects. 

We would be making a big mistake to match their prices. We would loose money because they have larger machines which means more garments per hour with the same payroll costs.

If your running a single head machine only its hard to discount much at all because you have to make the items one at a time no matter what however you can discount the garment prices based on the size of the order.

Pricing is not an easy quick exercise and alot of thought should go into how you develop your price structure and it needs to be based on your production capacity as well as your shop costs.

You can google Embroidery Price Sheet and get a ton of results and those results may give you a template to work from however you need to use them just as a template and then go back and figure out your own figures based on overhead and production capacity.

This is NOT an easy process !!
Over the years we have changed our prices quite a few times and we finally developed a coding system we use now where we assign a file a code based on the stitch count and production time for the file.

Those codes in turn are used with a master price sheet so we can quote customers based on the size of the order they are placing.

For example 
A file that we code as "A" based on our price structure may price the embroidery at $8 for one item but for a dozen it may be $6.50 each instead knowing we would be moving the production to a 4 head machine and as the job got bigger it could continue to cost less per item

It took us a LONG time to develop our price structure but it was a good exercise that made us think long and hard about our business and by making the changes we did it also made us more profitable so it was time well spent. Our price breaks are based on the size machines we own and what size jobs we want to run on them.

Good Luck


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for the message. I understand the differences. I was looking for a ballpark.
We have 2 single heads and 1 double head.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

we charge small chest deigns by size 3"x3" wholesale $4 retail $6, 3.5"x3.5" wholesale $5 retail $7, 4"x4" wholesale $6 retail $8.


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

We keep our wholesale prices low like Selzler, however, we charge more than Selzler for retail.
When we price $18.00 or less for a one piece order, the customers are thrilled. 
We offer quick turnaround on small orders and we have about 99% sales on those calls.
A dozen polo shirts with simple embroidery, usually $12.00 each, plus digitizing, if needed.
We would get $4.00 wholesale for a regular customer for the same thing.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with Rick, when it comes to the big question of "What should I charge?" The correct answer is "It depends." BUT, that's such an unhelpful answer to get when just starting out and needed to know a reasonable price to charge.

For that reason, we provide several levels of built-in pricing in our software. If you download the free trial version, you'll be able to see what we suggest. Here's a link FastAccurateBids.com - Estimating Software for Screen Printing, Embroidery, and Other Apparel Decoration.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

also depends how much you paying for digitizing cost, that can increase or decrease final price


----------

